# Changer Adresse MAC de la carte AIrPort



## prego (28 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu sur un forum comment changer le numéro de la  carte airport via Terminal.
Un problème, c'est que ça ne marche pas, même en root.

Il y a-t-il un moyen de "spoof" cet identifiant?

Merci d'avance


----------



## maousse (28 Avril 2004)

pourquoi, tu l'as volée ? Ou alors tu t'es fait bannir d'un truc à cause de pratiques non recommandables ?

C'est une question honnête, je ne vois pas dans quel cas on peut avoir besoin de cette manip.


----------



## Einbert (28 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> C'est une question honnête, je ne vois pas dans quel cas on peut avoir besoin de cette manip.



... ou comment accéder à un AP où seul le filtrage d'adresse MAC a été mis en place ... Vouala la raison pour laquelle on aurait envie de modifier l'adresse MAC de sa carte airport. Pour que ta manip  ifconfig fonctionne, il faut patcher le mach_kernel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais ça prend du temps et si tu fais de fausses manips ou que tu oublies de sauvegarder ton noyau, ben pouf, OS X ne démarre plus.
Si tu cherches, tu trouveras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## maczeage (8 Mai 2004)

ca sent le hacking de newbie tout ca


----------



## fissunix (16 Mai 2004)

Tu resets l'AP et tu le reconfigures


----------

